# Goat Foaming at mouth.Need emergency Help!!



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

I woke up this morning to one of my smaller goats foaming at the mouth. I have never seen this and don't know what to do. It is a pretty substancial amount and she is acting fine. I read sometimes it's bloat from eating to much green hay? If someone has any advice help me out I don't wanna lose a goat :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

did she get something caught in her throat? 

so you said she is acting fine -- what does that exactly mean? is she eating, pooping, peeing, temp normal, playing with the herd, is she hunched up?


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok, I just checked on her she is not hunched over. She is walking fine she was on top of a pile of logs stretching out with her back end up in the air and then she went over and nibbled at the protein pail. I think she had bloat and it released? She is not foaming anymore and is walking around fine now. I felt of her abdomen and she feels nice and squishy and is not bloated on either side. I think she must have had build up from the night. She was laying down when I found her and now she seems ok. Should I worry? Does it just pass sometimes or should I go ahead and give her Bloat Release?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I have never seen foaming at the mouth unless they were choking so I cant really advise you on the bloat release, I have also never used bloat release before. It probably wouldnt hurt her though if you did give it


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Well, I kinda overreacted this time I guess.  My husband thinks maybe it's not bloat and she did have something in her throat. Sorry to sound paranoid I didn't want MaryKate to lose her twin Ashley that would be tragic! I will keep my eye on her today and watch her she is a little puny thing so I can see how she can get choked on hay or something. Thanks for your Help!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hey no problem -- foaming at the mouth isnt something to just bat an eye at so its good to be sure you know whats going on and what to do about it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad your goat is OK now.... :wink: :greengrin: :hug:


----------

